# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الكاتيل سوفت ويير(alcatel Software)  طلب فك شفرة alcatel Amsterdam

## aide

imiel  :   358493031404218                                am01x-2erges1   *جزاكم الله خيرا*

----------


## drissyam

OT-213
imei : 355982045795556
213X-2DAHNL1
و شكرا جزيلا

----------

